# Just messing around...



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I was just messing around and editing some photos and came up with this one. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Dad's Toy (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome! If it were my car, I would have the print framed and put in my office!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dad's Toy said:


> Awesome! If it were my car, I would have the print framed and put in my office!


Lol, thanks! I don't think it's nearly good enough for print though.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

And another:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i like the sky, nice look....


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Who needs acid to see crazy sh!t when you've got your pics!? Looks great! What plugins did you buy?


----------



## Tom Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats awesome! How do you make they contrast like that. It almost looks unrealistic. What program are you using? I like the little bf sticker on the headlight btw. Nice little touch in the picture.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Beautiful.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> Who needs acid to see crazy sh!t when you've got your pics!? Looks great! What plugins did you buy?


Thanks...I think.  

Yesterday I picked up the OnOne Plug-in Suite 5.



T0M~NGUY3N said:


> Thats awesome! How do you make they contrast like that. It almost looks unrealistic. What program are you using? I like the little bf sticker on the headlight btw. Nice little touch in the picture.


Thanks! It's a combination of multiple exposures combined using photomatix and then edited in photoshop.



Jon S. said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks Jon!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

goodness you are such a great photographer! :jawdrop:


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

Great shots, you caught the lighting just right.


:thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BerkleyBMW said:


> Great shots, you caught the lighting just right.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks Berk!


----------



## armenian (Jul 23, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> And another:


SICKNESS.

Maybe you should do something like that with my car pics?


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

What software do you use to edit your HDR photos? I have lightroom and would like to try this? I think I need a 3rd party software plugin for Lightroom?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> What software do you use to edit your HDR photos? I have lightroom and would like to try this? I think I need a 3rd party software plugin for Lightroom?


I first use Photomatix to combine the bracket shots and tone map it. Then use Photoshop CS4 along with various plug-ins.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

armenian said:


> SICKNESS.
> 
> Maybe you should do something like that with my car pics?


Thanks!


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> I first use Photomatix to combine the bracket shots and tone map it. Then use Photoshop CS4 along with various plug-ins.


thanks


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like an awesome road to drive on...By the way Beautiful shot.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ColomBull said:


> Looks like an awesome road to drive on...By the way Beautiful shot.


It can be a lot of fun if it's fairly empty of cars and cyclists. Yesterday it was pretty empty so I got to have a lot of fun!


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

awesome shot


----------

